# Looking for a good stock



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi guys, im back and instead of bettas im looking to upscale a bit... I've recently gotten ahold of a 75 gal. So far I've got it set up on a 300 gph filter, a 250 watt heater, and overkill on the bubbles. I've been reading like non stop various places online for all kinds of stock ideas, but this is where I started with my very first betta. So I've done alot of research for the past 3 days now i want ideas from all of you to decide what I want. 

Ok so I need a good idea on some fishies... I've decided to get angels for my centerpiece.... As for mid water I have no clue there haven't had much time to play there, but I want something that looks good but won't be eaten by the angels when they get bigger. For the bottom I was thinking some cories or a smaller type of pleco maybe like some bristle nose or something. 

Before I think of live plants I need some info on lighting and the plants to be truthful. I'm a newbie to them. 

So thanks in advance everyone your thoughts will go to good use.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't use any plecos.

Get some decently sized shrimps. They'll keep your tank clean. Stock it well with lots of plants and they'll be safe from hungry mouths.

You like Mollies? You can get a decent amount of Mollies to school in your tank. Watching them interact and school is lots of fun. I have a 75 gallon. And when doing my research there was something about angels that said a 75 gallon wouldn't be big enough. I don't remember. I think it had something to do with there should be atleast 3 of them and they can get pretty territorial.

If you like female bettas you could turn it into a sorority like I am. You can fit 11 of them comfortably in there.


----------

